# Happy Birthday, DFW



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy Early Birthday, DFW. Hope you have a great day and normally I would say relax but I fear for you that means MOWING THE LAWN so do whatever is fun 

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks, TouchofGrass! Mrs. dfw_pilot and some friends of ours are going to see Cirque du Soleil, so I'm excited. We saw them in Vegas and hope the Dallas show is just as good.

My birthday wish is that Saturday and Monday go well for you and your household! All the best,

dfw


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Thanks, TouchofGrass! Mrs. dfw_pilot and some friends of ours are going to see Cirque du Soleil, so I'm excited. We saw them in Vegas and hope the Dallas show is just as good.
> 
> My birthday wish is that Saturday and Monday go well for you and your household! All the best,
> 
> dfw


Thanks. we hope so too. Enjoy the show... glad you get to spend your day with the family!!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

awwww... look at all the love I started


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha, those are great, thanks!

It was good - I was home with my wife and kids, and that's the best gift to have.


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Thanks, TouchofGrass! Mrs. dfw_pilot and some friends of ours are going to see Cirque du Soleil, so I'm excited. We saw them in Vegas and hope the Dallas show is just as good.
> 
> My birthday wish is that Saturday and Monday go well for you and your household! All the best,
> 
> dfw


How was the show? Hope you had a great birthday!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

It's tomorrow - I'll let you know!

dfw


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

​
The image link above takes you to the show info - it was fantastic! I highly recommend the show if anyone gets the chance to see it. It was like Tim Burton meets the Circus, the stunts were awesome, and the live music was top notch. I've always read that spending money on experiences and memories is much better than spending it on things, and for Cirque du Soleil, I'd have to agree. For ~ $30 a ticket it was a great time. We went with some friends and had a nice, kid free dinner afterward.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> ...and had a nice, kid free dinner afterward.


----------

